# Karazhan- Guide deadlink



## Brightwhite (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

musste gerade feststellen, daß (zumindest bei mir) der Kara-Guide nur noch auf die Pre-Quest
verweist. Folgelinks zu Kara selbst fehlen.

hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Lilpsycho (26. Juni 2007)

hmm obwohl du meinst es hätte sich erledigt... ich habe das problem auch noch^^ wie lautet denn nochmal gleich der richtige link? Danke!


----------



## Pomela (26. Juni 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/947/der-weg-nach-karazhan

fehlt nix...


----------



## Tethys (27. Juni 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/guides/947/der-weg-nach-karazhan
> 
> fehlt nix...




Komisch, bei mir bekomme ich auch nur die Vorquestreihe angezeigt. Ein Link zum Weiterklicken fehlt ...


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2007)

Tethys schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir bekomme ich auch nur die Vorquestreihe angezeigt. Ein Link zum Weiterklicken fehlt ...



Mh, wir bekommen alle Links angezeigt - sowohl im IE als auch im FF. Wir schauen uns das an.


----------



## Lilpsycho (27. Juni 2007)

jetzt klappts komischerweise auch wieder bei mir! Naja, danke trotzdem^^


----------



## Cráig_ (4. Juli 2007)

Lilpsycho schrieb:


> jetzt klappts komischerweise auch wieder bei mir! Naja, danke trotzdem^^




Leider nur bei dir - bei mir klappt es seit gestern schon nicht mehr.
Habe es mehrmals geöffnet und den Firefox oder IE7 benutzt. Leider beides Fehlanzeige...


Gruß


----------

